# Northern Colorado



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I read where the counties of NE Colorado are looking at seceding from the state of Colorado. They would call it Northern Colorado or North Colorado. Can't blame them. Look at the liberal CF in Denver. Those progressive idiots don't give one rats ass about a farmer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good for them...looks like over the years, Colorado has allowed itself to be led by the downhill ski crowd.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is Teslan's part of the world.....maybe he will see this in a few days and add to this. I like Northern CO....I could live there actually. Lots of California in the Denver area....that is one reason so much craziness seems to come out of that area.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A couple of the local potheads moved to Denver.Now I know why


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey I just saw this. I haven't visited this section of haytalk in a long long time. Yes the idea started with my county comissioners and branched into surrounding counties. Weld County where I live is very conservative (and debt free) as are the other counties that want to join in. We also have lots of oil and gas drilling activity (which could die in a few years so not good to base revenue on that). Which finances a lot of the Colorado budget. The biggest problem with this whole idea is where would North Colorado get their water and that includes ag water and municiple water. From Colorado. I guess it wouldn't be much different then California and Nevada (Las Vegas) getting their water from the Colorado river. It would be a major amount of work to do, but I wouldn't mind. The last state I guess to do this was west Virginia in the 1800s. Things weren't so complicated then though.

Ag and the oil and gas industry are looked down upon by the Denver/Boulder crowd though those 2 things are the 2 biggest industries in Colorado. People just don't really realize how far reaching the ag economy reaches. Weld County has long been in the top 10-20 of ag production counties in the U.S.

Personally I think Denver and Boulder should be the one forming their own state not the rest of the state.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank god teslan.....I thought they had gotten to you too.........


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's something I learned today that made my blood boil about Denver politicians. There was a burst of water into the river we get our irrigation water from. I heard that they released some water from one of the big reservoirs in Denver that control that whole river so the Governor could film an advertisement about some sort of water use. Why can they do that for an advertisement, but not for agriculture. I heard they did that a few years ago for Al Gore also. *sigh*.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's a story about it if anyone on here cares about how this story is progressing. http://www.ncbr.com/article/20130625/NEWS/130629972


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Best of luck to all of you.....I had no idea Teslan, that your area was that rich in agriculture....what crops are grown with regularity in your region.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Let's see. Corn, Wheat, Alfalfa, grass hay, onions, potatoes, sugarbeets, carrots, cabbage, lettuce, sweet corn, specialty onions (little tiny things), barley, and I'm sure I'm missing something else. Then agriculture production also that takes into consideration more then just crops. A pretty big dairy industry that is only getting bigger, large feedlot operations, sheep operations and a growing amount of goat dairies. There are also some fairly large chicken/egg operations. There used to be a lot of turkey farms, but many have closed down. But all of that depends on one thing. Water. And the way the state is regulating irrigation wells and not allowing much use hurts, plus the increased use of water for municipalities and not ag and due to this the water quality is going down. One big potato producer has moved half his operations too New Mexico due to water issues.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Them little onions wouldn't be called scallions would they? Only store that sells em here is publix...like em tho...

I wish they would succeed, maybe more would too, leave the large metropolitans to fend for themselves...see how that works out


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I wish Minnesota would do the same.They even call us Outstate.Seems like the Cities main concern is sport stadiums.And the Cities voted Blue and Outstate voted RED


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I wish Minnesota would do the same.They even call us Outstate.Seems like the Cities main concern is sport stadiums.And the Cities voted Blue and Outstate voted RED


That's typical even on a county level. Outside of the county seat almost always votes conservative while South Bend votes liberal/democrat. Of course South Bend was in the news lately as the head of the democratic party decided to forge signatures on some petitions, imagine that.

Last election some of the outlying areas in our county also quite accidentally ran out of ballots.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

http://denver.cbslocal.com/2013/07/09/effort-to-create-new-state-called-north-colorado-grows/

I'm thinking of the capital in one of the big oil and gas towns. Would that be Fort Morgan, Sterling? A JD dealer on one end of town and a CIH dealer on the other.

Build a border wall against the Denver/Boulder area. Keep the bilge out.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> http://denver.cbslocal.com/2013/07/09/effort-to-create-new-state-called-north-colorado-grows/
> 
> I'm thinking of the capital in one of the big oil and gas towns. Would that be Fort Morgan, Sterling? A JD dealer on one end of town and a CIH dealer on the other.
> 
> Build a border wall against the Denver/Boulder area. Keep the bilge out.


The capital would be Greeley.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

The county commissioners for Weld County (where I live) have put on the next ballot in November if we the voters would like to secede from Colorado.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> The county commissioners for Weld County (where I live) have put on the next ballot in November if we the voters would like to secede from Colorado.


Vote yes! Thinking about it the other day....north Dakota , North Carolina, north Colorado.....I like it....

Perhaps in states where the metropolis is not defined in the north or south....we could call it something else besides north and south, rural/metro. Idk...I like it tho


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes I will vote yes. I don't think it will ever happen, but it sure does send a strong message to the capitol of Colorado. Especially today when there is a report that the gas and oil drilling helps the Colorado budget to the tune of $30 billion a year. And 3/4 of that comes from Weld County. Nevermind the Ag economy. The Denver politicians tout tourism as a big part of the state budget and tend to spend big money promoting it. But in reality it doesn't even come close to what Ag and Energy companies contribute. But what are the politicians working hardest to kill? Oil and Gas drilling followed by killing Ag business by indirect means. LIke requiring rural power co-op companies to get more energy from solar or alternative green methods, which just increases costs to the ag community. Plus all the tax money they get from oil/gas, ag doesn't come back to northern Colorado very much.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Talk radio has been referring to Colorado as the Peoples Republic of Colorado.

Been slogging my way thru Atlas Shrugged, a lot of countries fictionally changed their names to the Peoples Republic of this or that.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Talk radio has been referring to Colorado as the Peoples Republic of Colorado.
> 
> Been slogging my way thru Atlas Shrugged, a lot of countries fictionally changed their names to the Peoples Republic of this or that.


We've always referred to the county and city of Boulder as the Peoples Republic of Boulder. Very liberal place and has tons of debt, while Weld county is conservative and has zero debt. But really sadly for the rest of Colorado it's just the Denver/Boulder Metro area and Larimer county that are the very liberal places, but that's where most of the laws come from. Even Colorado Springs is fairly conservative as the 2nd largest population center.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> We've always referred to the county and city of Boulder as the Peoples Republic of Boulder. Very liberal place and has tons of debt, while Weld county is conservative and has zero debt. But really sadly for the rest of Colorado it's just the Denver/Boulder Metro area and Larimer county that are the very liberal places, but that's where most of the laws come from. Even Colorado Springs is fairly conservative as the 2nd largest population center.


You just described the county I live in to a T. County seat is largely democrat with the rest of the state being conservative. Our county has the third highest property tax rate in the state, has a stupid wheel tax that was supposed to be temporary (and my ass shits apple butter) and the schools in the South Bend/Mishawaka area score substantially lower than our rinky dink little system in the conservative part of the county.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol....Apple Butter? Really....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol....Apple Butter? Really....


Yup, if I'm lyin, may I hit the next Powerball


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Back when we were fighting Saddam Hussein and it was "mission accomplished", we gave Iraq $87 billion to rebuild (2004).

I seceded from the Union, named my property "the Kingdom of Moses", declared war on the USA, then surrendered.

I'm still waiting for my $87 billion.

(This was published in the Chicago Sun-Times)

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> Back when we were fighting Saddam Hussein and it was "mission accomplished", we gave Iraq $87 billion to rebuild (2004).
> 
> I seceded from the Union, named my property "the Kingdom of Moses", declared war on the USA, then surrendered.
> 
> ...


Lmao that is a good one! There has been talk of similar proceedings in NY. Would never go anywhere as every county seat has imported enough welfare recipients to keep liberals in power despite the protests of the ever-dwindling rural tax base. Hope that North Colorado fares much better.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Well Teslan, today is the day. I hope the counties in your area send a strong message to Denver.

Looks as though there is a significant income tax increase question on the ballot as well.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes it is the day. We'll see how it turns out with the 51st state thing. I hope it wins though that doesn't mean there will be a new state, but I'm hoping it will send a very strong message. Yes there is a income tax increase disguised as a good for the kids amendment. It's an income tax for education. Though education doesn't really need more money, but a cultural change at home from the parents. But that's just my opinion. The dangerous part of the amendment is that it will allow lawmakers to raise income taxes without any kind of vote from the people. It says that right on the ballot. I'm not sure who in their right mind would vote yes with that kind of language in it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Teslan, question is how many are NOT in their right mind. Their votes count too.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Teslan, question is how many are NOT in their right mind. Their votes count too.


And I suspect there will be many that do vote yes. The yes organizations for this amendment have been advertising to the masses a lot with hardly any NO advertising.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

So how'd it turn out? In NY despite my vote there was another Indian treaty violated. (Naturally for education- those poor puppy-eyed children) The RINOs won big statewide. Been awhile since the D line was more conservative than the R line.

So Marc, how'd Colorado do? The 51st state thing actually made my local morning talk show.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Most of the voters in the counties with this question on the ballot voted no. Including my own county who started the whole thing. I voted Yes just to see where this would have went. I never thought that a 51st state would ever happen even if the question had passed. The vote to raise taxes for education was soundly voted down.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds as though Colorado voters are starting to see through the raising taxes for education scam. Good. Here they try to raise taxes every year stating education. Never see any improvements in schools final product for all the increased spending.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Some school districts or towns think they need the fanciest building around.For instance our County seat built a new fire dept building costing 14M 2 counties over town of same size built one for 4M.Ours has way more brass & oak.Who cares?The brass & oak is not what puts the fire out!!School districts are same way,they want a fancier building then the next town.Our 1 town builds one and all the sudden next town over NEEDS one also.I think our school board and county commissioners needs some house cleaning!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Some school districts or towns think they need the fanciest building around.For instance our County seat built a new fire dept building costing 14M 2 counties over town of same size built one for 4M.Ours has way more brass & oak.Who cares?The brass & oak is not what puts the fire out!!School districts are same way,they want a fancier building then the next town.Our 1 town builds one and all the sudden next town over NEEDS one also.I think our school board and county commissioners needs some house cleaning!!


That's especially a problem when you get a influx of "new" people and they start getting on the town boards and school boards. They compare "here" to where they used to live and how they had this that and the other thing where they came from and now they want it "here". I usually tell em you want all that "stuff" then go back to where you came from and stay there. North Liberty has been around since 1836 and it didn't need you or any of your expensive ideals up to now.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> Sounds as though Colorado voters are starting to see through the raising taxes for education scam. Good. Here they try to raise taxes every year stating education. Never see any improvements in schools final product for all the increased spending.


I think the main reason the amendment was voted down was because it was very poorly written. It basically said they are going to raise this amount of taxes, but in the future if we need more we can do it without a popular vote. That's like giving them a blank check and most voters Liberal or Conservative don't like that kind of thing.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Amen to that


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> Some school districts or towns think they need the fanciest building around.For instance our County seat built a new fire dept building costing 14M 2 counties over town of same size built one for 4M.Ours has way more brass & oak.Who cares?The brass & oak is not what puts the fire out!!School districts are same way,they want a fancier building then the next town.Our 1 town builds one and all the sudden next town over NEEDS one also.I think our school board and county commissioners needs some house cleaning!!


That happened here from 2000-2010 with all the schools in my area. They called it the "taj mahal" act.
Our school was the last to begrudgingly build a nicer school to shut up all the "toll brothers" assholes who insisted we have a sexy, new school built with local taxpayer money to match their new sexy McMansions they financed with Chinese money. 
Then, they put their houses up for sale and move, leaving us with the tax bill. 
One of them was pushing for a natatorium, like 5 million bucks! 
Heck, we barely had enough for a small football stadium at 1 million. I played football there on natural grass 30 years ago and seem to be just fine.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> One of them was pushing for a natatorium, like 5 million bucks!
> Heck, we barely had enough for a small football stadium at 1 million. I played football there on natural grass 30 years ago and seem to be just fine.


High School sports has always been a pet peave of mine.

They say it keeps kids out of trouble,give them something to do.Ever hear of working?Jocks not in trouble,lol.IF When they got in trouble it was swept under the rug if they were the star athlete.Can't suspend the star or we might loose the next game.

The $ spent on sports is crazy.Heck they can't take a school bus to a away game they need a charter bus.And we have to haul them 100+ miles away to games.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> High School sports has always been a pet peave of mine.
> 
> They say it keeps kids out of trouble,give them something to do.Ever hear of working?Jocks not in trouble,lol.IF When they got in trouble it was swept under the rug if they were the star athlete.Can't suspend the star or we might loose the next game.
> 
> The $ spent on sports is crazy.Heck they can't take a school bus to a away game they need a charter bus.And we have to haul them 100+ miles away to games.


It's not just sports....it's coddling run amuck....gotta HAVE this....gotta HAVE that....iPads for the kids, big drop down screens enabling them to LEARN, millions of $ on books.......it's the old "we want our kids to have it better than we had" attitude.....and I think that we all want our kids to have it better, but what is BETTER? Do we have to have BETTER uniforms? BETTER coaches? BETTER stadiums? BETTER transportation? Well, it's only natural that we do have all of those thing BETTER than I did in school, but since when do we have to have them BETTER than the next school, than the next kid, than the next team? It's about the kids home environment their upbringing, their sense of worth, their dedication.....not about a stupid uniform or a fancy bus or fancy buildings....you can throw all the money you want at education, if it doesn't start at home, training up BETTER young men and women, it's all in vain....sadly parenting is disappearing from our landscape in America.....probably in other countries as well.....some of these boys (17-18) I see now a days still have a hint of milk dripping down the corner of their mouths...ain't been long off the tit....if they even are....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Parents don't want to be parents(too busy) and kids are totally without thought process or logic. Last summer, I went by a local market and made a purchase....total came to $3.27.....gotta a $5 out and the power went out. Kid had no clue as to the amount of change to give back. So I gave a 90 second lesson on giving back change. You should have seen the kids look in his eye at me....he thought I was Einstein....I asked him if he voted for Obama and he said "well yes". As I started out the door I told him he needed to get out more and broaden his horizons.....clueless in Tennessee.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Parents don't want to be parents(too busy) and kids are totally without thought process or logic. Last summer, I went by a local market and made a purchase....total came to $3.27.....gotta a $5 out and the power went out. Kid had no clue as to the amount of change to give back. So I gave a 90 second lesson on giving back change. You should have seen the kids look in his eye at me....he thought I was Einstein....I asked him if he voted for Obama and he said "well yes". As I started out the door I told him he needed to get out more and broaden his horizons.....clueless in Tennessee.
> 
> Regards, Mike


You can realy screw them up if you gave them $5.27.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> You can realy screw them up if you gave them $5.27.


See it all the time. If they don't get the change along with the paper money entered into cash register/computer they don't have any idea of the correct amout of change. A lot of times I will give the odd cents, they need them most of the time, so not to have a bunch of loose change. Can't tell you how many times I get a blank stare or am told they don't need this. Drives my wife nuts when I do this(she has math problems too)- just tell her all they need to do is entry the amount they are given or *learn* *math*,,, *M*ental *A*buse *T*o *H*umans


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It's sad to watch some folks trying to figure what to hit when playing darts. A little simple math in my head and I can give you whats required and if it's possible on any number 180 and below to go out with three darts. Really simple math, just have to know your 2 and 3 times multiplication tables up to 20 and a little simple subtraction.

Had a college girl last night that was convinced it was possible to get a 47 on one dart, I completely lost her when I told her it was impossible as 47 is prime.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I truly feel sorry for those NATIVES of colordao, they have had such of a flood of Cali fruits and nuts come into the state , front range has changed alot over the years, pathetic,animal rights ,tree huggers, gays and dopers .WOW and most of them are against agriculture in some shape or form. GOD bless the LOCALS , to hell with the fruits / nuts


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

panhandle9400 said:


> I truly feel sorry for those NATIVES of colordao, they have had such of a flood of Cali fruits and nuts come into the state , front range has changed alot over the years, pathetic,animal rights ,tree huggers, gays and dopers .WOW and most of them are against agriculture in some shape or form. GOD bless the LOCALS , to hell with the fruits / nuts


Keep in mind though some of those Californians have come to Colorado to escape the craziness of CA. But I would limit those to the dairies that have relocated here and the people that have bought small farms. The ones you speak of moved to Denver and Boulder and have worked their way into leadership positions. My cousin's husband worked for the health department of Boulder for a couple of years and while he is one of the most liberal (pertaining to health and the environment) people I know. He couldn't stand working for or with those people. He said they just went out of their way to cause trouble and wouldn't accomplish anything. Now he is a director of the health department in Weld County (starters of the 51st state) He now says it's a joy to go to work. And it surprised him to find out that "backward" Weld County, who liberals hate, is surprisingly ahead of the liberal counties in Colorado in services provided to the people that deserve it and many other things. Plus there isn't the huge amount of money waste on useless programs. He also says most of the people that work for Weld County are not in it for power and fame. Which is what he was dealing with before.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

panhandle9400 said:


> I truly feel sorry for those NATIVES of colordao, they have had such of a flood of Cali fruits and nuts come into the state , front range has changed alot over the years, pathetic,animal rights ,tree huggers, gays and dopers .WOW and most of them are against agriculture in some shape or form. GOD bless the LOCALS , to hell with the fruits / nuts


Same thing here except they come from NJ and NY.

Is Cimmaron County next to NM or is closest to Woodward? I drove through your area about 15 years ago when I was once a team driver on a bull wagon. Dropped off the 70 at Limon and drove thru SE CO into OK on our way to the stockyards at OKC. Maybe went east bound at Boise City and went thru Guymon? I just remember somewhere there in the panhandle the road was rough as shit. A seam in the road every 50 feet I bet. I didn't get any sleep. We did a driver switch at Woodward as the sun was coming up and I was a cranky sum bitch.

Are there hog barns around you? Maybe that's mostly up in KS. I bet you can see those shiny barn tops from quite a ways away. I can't remember the name of that hog outfit out there.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

yes we are right beside NM, 200 miles west of woodward. rough road is 64 / 412 , Texas county has all the pig barns, If you ever get back out west give me a call, I use to run some cattle trucks , 27years worth , spent alot of time haulin alfalfa to Florida and cattle back out to here. So I know about team drivers @%$#%^&*(^&% LOL


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Well Teslan, I see where your sheriff of Weld County, John Cooke, made the New York Times. Refusing to enforce new gun control measures that some believe, sheriff included, violate the 2nd amendment.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/16/us/sheriffs-refuse-to-enforce-laws-on-gun-control.html?_r=0

There is actually a list of all the county sheriff's/police departments in the country that are doing the same.

http://cspoa.org/sheriffs-gun-rights/


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Those gun laws are stupid its never the normal citizen wirh a legal gun that does these things. If somebody wants to do some damage they will get guns some way.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Those gun laws are stupid its never the normal citizen wirh a legal gun that does these things. If somebody wants to do some damage they will get guns some way.


There was a shooting just this last week by a high school kid here in Colorado that bought his shot gun legally. Are they going to ban shotguns? The sheriff that Bonfire noticed from Weld County is no longer going to be sheriff. He is retiring. So he can do and say all this without fear.


----------

